

Building and testing a cluster of RethinkDB Docker containers - kaatvl
http://blog.wercker.com/2013/09/10/Building-and-testing-a-cluster-of-RethinkDB-Docker-containers.html

======
pjvds
If you like to play with Docker on wercker, you can apply for the Docker beta:
[http://wercker.com/docker/](http://wercker.com/docker/)

